# Anaheim Peppers?



## NEMarvin (Jul 11, 2010)

Having a nice crop of anaheim peppers (first year I've grown them). Many things I'm reading indicate that you want to roast them and remove the skin before canning or if going to freeze them, roast them first, and the skin will come right off when you thaw them. 

Do you have to remove the skins? I use them fresh and just chop them up and add them to a recipe? Could I can or freeze and not remove the skins? 

Thanks in advance--and if anyone's got a great recipe using them (especially chile verde) can you share? Thanks!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

There is nothing in my canning books that tells me to skin the peppers beforehand. Also, when I freeze peppers, I just spread them out on a cookie sheet and after they are frozen I put them in baggies.


----------



## NEMarvin (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

They are easier to skin if you roast them and freeze them first. Skins just fall off then.


----------

